# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Cypress stumps - restumping questions

## ruby

Hi,  2 quick question, hope someone can help?  
1. What defines the choice of concrete, cypress pine, or redgum stumps?  I'm getting restumping done, advised to used cypress pine - though a few people (non builder people) have queried this. The soil is clay/silt, and house has history of sinking (somehow is still all connected..)  
2. Studs. Old house (1860s) and a few of the load bearing studs are weathered/close to failing (can feel it in the wall, and have seen the worn out base of the stud). Is this something a restumper can do, or get a builder in after restumping? Is it a major issue to replace studs, or would they be twinned (access via pulling off the plaster, or weatherboards).  
Thanks for any replies, this site has helped me so much over the past year I should buy you all a beer!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

1. Australian Standards and the Building Code.  All of the materials you mention essentially comply.
2. Get a builder in *after* the restumpers have had their fun...you'll probably need them anyway! As for twinning or replacement....all depends what's in the wall and the relative damage to the components. So until the wall is stripped a bit...

----------


## president_ltd

> Hi,  2 quick question, hope someone can help?  
> 1. What defines the choice of concrete, cypress pine, or redgum stumps?  I'm getting restumping done, advised to used cypress pine - though a few people (non builder people) have queried this. The soil is clay/silt, and house has history of sinking (somehow is still all connected..)

  if after 100+ years the house continues to sink, clearly the ground is not stable.
i'd be getting better advice and/or soil tests done. 
reality is that your house probably isn't sinking - but rather the existing stumps are just falling apart (rotting) where its buried and/or there is too much moisture or water under the house.  you want to ensure that is not the case anyway.  
as far as what stumps, in this modern day & age you really shouldn't go for any timber stumps what so ever.  they will rot.  concrete will not.
concrete also has no termite issues.    

> 2. Studs. Old house (1860s) and a few of the load bearing studs are weathered/close to failing (can feel it in the wall, and have seen the worn out base of the stud). Is this something a restumper can do, or get a builder in after restumping? Is it a major issue to replace studs, or would they be twinned (access via pulling off the plaster, or weatherboards).

  do you mean stud - or substructure of the house, e.g. bearers/joists or bottom of wallplate joist? 
if its bearers/joists then its something restumpers can often do while they are at it. 
note that you may want some builder or chippie in anyway after restumping as if there is a fair bit of movement and relevelling that will crack plaster and some doors and windows may no longer open or be plumb or may stick.  
cheers.

----------


## ruby

Thanks, am putting aside the $$ for post stumping builder/chippy work.  Why then would anyone use wood as stumps -presume it is just cost? Wood more forgiving? I'll have another chat to the stumper..  
Studs- yep the wall studs. I'll get the builder to have a look at this too. It's a very rudimentary miners cottage and when I close the door [still with original lock] the window shakes... yep, i know, yikes..  :Shock:  
Thanks for answering what now seems like a dumb question! 
Cheers

----------

